# My latest rope bowls.



## Sjlegrandma

These are my latest rope bowls. I am making quite a few as Christmas gifts this year. I also made the boxes for them. The bowls are made using zig zag stitch on my sewing machine with cotton rope. Very very easy and quick.


----------



## Nanknit

Oh wow, I love these bowls. You are very clever, well done.


----------



## Sjlegrandma

Thanks, but not clever really as they are so easy and cheap to make. I got the idea from someone else on this site ages ago and have been making them since then.


----------



## raindancer

Beautiful!


----------



## purdeygirl

Beautiful !! They look very elegant and professional. What kind of "foot" do you use on your machine ?


----------



## Sjlegrandma

purdeygirl said:


> Beautiful !! They look very elegant and professional. What kind of "foot" do you use on your machine ?


Just the ordinary one you use for sewing.


----------



## kiffer

Sjlegrandma said:


> These are my latest rope bowls. I am making quite a few as Christmas gifts this year. I also made the boxes for them. The bowls are made using zig zag stitch on my sewing machine with cotton rope. Very very easy and quick.


They are beautiful. Love the boxs too.


----------



## KopyKat

Those will be great gifts, I would love to get one for Christmas!! Great job!!


----------



## jenven

They are beautiful


----------



## cinknitting

love them! love the button as well! can i be on your gift list? lol!


----------



## Sjlegrandma

cinknitting said:


> love them! love the button as well! can i be on your gift list? lol!


It is actually not a button but a laser wooden cut out. I got them in Big W in a box of 36 with 9 different designs for $4. I thought that was pretty cheap. I have put some wooden buttons on earlier ones I made though. 
If the postage wasn't such a killer then yes you could have been on my gift list.
Thanks for your comments, cheers Christine


----------



## cinknitting

What a deal! Good for you!


----------



## kiwiannie

Beautiful bowl,wonderful presents. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## luree

Beautiful .


----------



## mitka

Beautiful! What a wonderful gift.


----------



## mama879

I would love one. They are so pretty.


----------



## somnus

Lovely...do you want my address to send me my Christmas present. lo


----------



## Katsch

....and very beautiful


----------



## Sjlegrandma

somnus said:


> Lovely...do you want my address to send me my Christmas present. lo


Like I said to someone in the States if the postage wasn't so high I would send you all one!!!


----------



## Tapraol

Those are beautiful!


----------



## crispie

Your bowls are lovely and so well done. Thanks for posting. Now I have another project on the list!


----------



## Moon

Very nice!


----------



## Annekeetje

Love them! I want to make some soon... How thick is the cotton rope? (In inches or even better in cm....) Gen you buy this in a hardware store? Thank you for sharing your inspiring work.


----------



## Nanknit

I have just looked at where you live.......yay, Australia!!! I could just pop on over the border and pick up my Christmas Gift lol!!!! Seriously though, they will make gorgeous gifts.... Jen.


----------



## DickWorrall

Love the way they turned out.
You found a nice way to finish the end and add a personal touch.
Dick


----------



## crafterwantabe

Those are amazing... Great job... So beautiful..


----------



## Sjlegrandma

Annekeetje said:


> Love them! I want to make some soon... How thick is the cotton rope? (In inches or even better in cm....) Gen you buy this in a hardware store? Thank you for sharing your inspiring work.


The rope is 5mm and I buy it at Big W in hanks of 15m for $3:50 I can get 3 med size bowls out of it. I will post a picture so you can see what it looks like. Make sure you buy cotton rope as acrylic will damage your sewing machine.
Hope that helps, Christine


----------



## nissa

They are wounderful.


----------



## saukvillesu

I believe this is just clothesline, isn't it? I made many items from this a few years ago, but the method I learned about had fabric wrapped around the rope before sewing. Seeing yours, I might reconsider my previous method. It took much longer. And yours are probably more versatile. Thanks for posting the photos!


----------



## mollyannhad

WOW!Those are perfectly made!


----------



## Sjlegrandma

Yes it's clothesline. I have seen the ones with material around them but I prefer these natural ones.


----------



## mperrone

WOW! They are certainly beautifully done.


----------



## pzoe

Striking, both bowls and boxes. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Windbeam

Beautiful! Love the leaf one.


----------



## lortuc

very,very,nice.i would love to give these a go.i'm not expecting your results though.lol.could i ask what sort of rope i use .i have string but i expect that that is too thin.i might just try with it first though as it wouldn't be such a strain on my needle.thank you for showing your gorgeous work.


----------



## lortuc

i'm sorry i have asked underneath what rope you use.i can see now please ignore my question underneath.lol


----------



## hellokittyangel

Absolutely fascinating.


----------



## bostonbean2

Your bowls are lovely. I started making them using just the rope and now wrap fabric around the rope. They come out beautiful and also make hot pads using this method. The laser cut out is a nice touch.


----------



## AnnMKatz

Fabulous idea! Great gifts.


----------



## Nana Pamela

Lovely baskets - they look very professional. Please could you let us know where to find instructions. Many thanks


----------



## egglady

Love your bowls.


----------



## PatchesPatches

Wow, they're lovely bowls!


----------



## Patian

Your baskets are beautiful and I love how you added the leaves.


----------



## Brawny

Very nice. Directions any where?


----------



## whitetail

I really love these, great job.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee

They're just wonderful!

Hazel


----------



## jonibee

These are really creative and beautiful..I also like the added decoration especially the leaf. Lucky recipeints of these bowls..


----------



## angie53

I love them! Very unique.


----------



## JillF

Your decoration makes them very elegant.


----------



## debsu

Very beautiful bowls! Wish I lived closer, I would purchase a set if you sold them!


----------



## MJT

What a wonderful gift. Beautiful in its simplicity and clean lines.
If you can link a pattern or directions, that would be appreciated.
Really like the boxes, too. Great presentation in your photo.


----------



## sanchezs

Those are beautiful. I like the embellishments you add.


----------



## Montana Gramma

Sjlegrandma said:


> Like I said to someone in the States if the postage wasn't so high I would send you all one!!!


Yes it is above and beyond! Twice I have mailed there but they were for special people and a once in a lifetime thing. Even to Canada from the U.S. Is awful, I often take Christmas etc. when I go in the summer and wait to give other gifts for when I am there.
The bowls are great, the embellishment makes them very classy!


----------



## String Queen

Those are Very Nice. More elegant than the fabric wrapped trivets I've made.


----------



## Sjlegrandma

I don't know how to put links on here from an ipad. So just do what I just did and google ...how to make rope bowls/ baskets and there are a number of sites and youtube videos.

I just remembered or look up my last post on these... My rope bowls keep multiplying, and I think you will find the info there.


----------



## BlueJay21

Sjlegrandma said:


> These are my latest rope bowls. I am making quite a few as Christmas gifts this year. I also made the boxes for them. The bowls are made using zig zag stitch on my sewing machine with cotton rope. Very very easy and quick.


These are beautiful. I love the way you finished off the end. That is always a problem, isn't it? What to do with the end. Such an elegant solution.


----------



## Turmaline

saukvillesu said:


> I believe this is just clothesline, isn't it? I made many items from this a few years ago, but the method I learned about had fabric wrapped around the rope before sewing. Seeing yours, I might reconsider my previous method. It took much longer. And yours are probably more versatile. Thanks for posting the photos!


Yes it is just clothesline. It is next to impossible to find in many parts of the usa. I bought mine from amazon here:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002T44USI?colid=2A61BSQGMCM0O&coliid=I15O0859GOUJAV&ref_=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl

This was the brand recommended by the teacher of this project. notice the polyester in it but it did not bother my sewing mahine.

There are many books with ideas for many containers. I made it with strips of fabrics to get the colors I wanted.

There are lots of books on wrapped vessels. Here's a page full of idea books.:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/156477662X?keywords=wrapped%20cord%20basket%20sewing&qid=1448396477&ref_=sr_1_1&sr=8-1

I made a purse. It would make a wonderful yarn bowl if you left a notch at one face.


----------



## Turmaline

RitaMarie said:


> OMG...it is BEAUTIFUL. Glad to hear you sewed them on the machine as I was ready to try sewing one by hand...actually may still try that way as then they will be more portable to work on....TFS
> 
> Just found a link with instructions .... http://apairandasparediy.com/2013/07/diy-rope-bowl.html


As you can see on thefree instructions you found, you zig zag stitch on top of the a\laundry rope all the time. There is zero stress on the machine. All you need is a zig zag setting with a matched thread color so it does not show much and you can make it in an hour for the first one. The books I linked for everyone in this thread show how to wrap the rope with strip cut on the bias fabrics. I cannot imagine making this by hand because it will not be as strong and take a long time to make.


----------



## laceluvr

Sjlegrandma said:


> Just the ordinary one you use for sewing.


Your bowls are super gorgeous! Saw a tutorial for rope bowls on Pinterest & have it on my 'to do' list as I recently got back into sewing after a long hiatus.

Do you use a regular polyester sewing thread or a stronger type?


----------



## Turmaline

This link has my favorite ideas to make. See the gallery.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/156477662X?keywords=wrapped%20cord%20basket%20sewing&qid=1448396477&ref_=sr_1_1&sr=8-1

I like to use batik fabrics for the same reason that the author does Less fraying and beautiful color palette.

This was to be a purse, but the handles allow me to use two colors at once with ease from this bowl.


----------



## Granny-Pearl

Sjlegrandma said:


> These are my latest rope bowls. I am making quite a few as Christmas gifts this year. I also made the boxes for them. The bowls are made using zig zag stitch on my sewing machine with cotton rope. Very very easy and quick.


Stunningly beautiful! Love your boxes & work x


----------



## laceluvr

Turmaline said:


> Yes it is just clothesline. It is next to impossible to find in many parts of the usa. I bought mine from amazon here:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002T44USI?colid=2A61BSQGMCM0O&coliid=I15O0859GOUJAV&ref_=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl
> 
> This was the brand recommended by the teacher of this project. notice the polyester in it but it did not bother my sewing mahine.
> 
> There are many books with ideas for many containers. I made it with strips of fabrics to get the colors I wanted.
> 
> There are lots of books on wrapped vessels. Here's a page full of idea books.:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/156477662X?keywords=wrapped%20cord%20basket%20sewing&qid=1448396477&ref_=sr_1_1&sr=8-1
> 
> I made a purse. It would make a wonderful yarn bowl if you left a notch at one face.


I've seen clothesline rope at my local Orchard Supply Hardware (OSH) store. I'm pretty sure that other hardware stores would have it, such as Loew's or Home Depot. Jo-Ann's probably has it; but will have to check to make sure.


----------



## Sjlegrandma

laceluvr said:


> Your bowls are super gorgeous! Saw a tutorial for rope bowls on Pinterest & have it on my 'to do' list as I recently got back into sewing after a long hiatus.
> 
> Do you use a regular polyester sewing thread or a stronger type?


Hi, yes I just use a regular polyester thread. I change my machine needle quite often though as they do blunt. The time to change needles is when the upper thread starts to break regularly. They really are so easy, you can make one in 15 minutes and at the price I buy my rope they cost about $1 each. My kind of craft, quick, easy and cheap. I donate mine to the community gallery I volunteer at and we sell the biggest ones for $10 ea.


----------



## Red Robin

Simply Gorgeous!!! :-D Would you share the directions?


----------



## Sjlegrandma

Red Robin said:


> Simply Gorgeous!!! :-D Would you share the directions?


If you read back you will find links etc.


----------



## laceluvr

Turmaline said:


> Yes it is just clothesline. It is next to impossible to find in many parts of the usa. I bought mine from amazon here:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002T44USI?colid=2A61BSQGMCM0O&coliid=I15O0859GOUJAV&ref_=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl
> 
> This was the brand recommended by the teacher of this project. notice the polyester in it but it did not bother my sewing mahine.
> 
> There are many books with ideas for many containers. I made it with strips of fabrics to get the colors I wanted.
> 
> There are lots of books on wrapped vessels. Here's a page full of idea books.:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/156477662X?keywords=wrapped%20cord%20basket%20sewing&qid=1448396477&ref_=sr_1_1&sr=8-1
> 
> I made a purse. It would make a wonderful yarn bowl if you left a notch at one face.


I've seen clothesline rope at my local Orchard Supply Hardware (OSH) store. I'm pretty sure that other hardware stores would have it, such as Loew's or Home Depot. Jo-Ann's probably has it; but will have to check to make sure.

Also, here's a link to a wonderful picture tutorial to make these rope bowls/baskets. Especially love the cat in the pictures.

http://onmyhonoriwilltry.blogspot.com/2012/01/cotton-clothesline-baskets.html


----------



## GeriT01

Sjlegrandma said:


> These are my latest rope bowls. I am making quite a few as Christmas gifts this year. I also made the boxes for them. The bowls are made using zig zag stitch on my sewing machine with cotton rope. Very very easy and quick.


Lovely gift,nice work.


----------



## Turmaline

laceluvr said:


> I've seen clothesline rope at my local Orchard Supply Hardware (OSH) store. I'm pretty sure that other hardware stores would have it, such as Loew's or Home Depot. Jo-Ann's probably has it; but will have to check to make sure.


Orchard supply is not everywhere in CA. Also the cord at JoAnne's is terrible quality and will not make a decent basket. I think it is about $1 a yard which is very expensive for junk quality.

If you notice the rope I linked to, it is braided and soft too. Even with polyester in it. I did not find it in Home dep when I looked for it. Loew's is not a store I patronize.

The author recommends Whitney design brand #04800

Here is a resource page from the book.

http://books.google.com/books?id=jPoTBwAAQBAJ&pg=PT214&lpg=PT214&dq=whitney+design+brand+04800&source=bl&ots=vIQESsFIUO&sig=44Nna162-EG2_PIe89TOO6jzy3s&hl=en&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiHyo2OjKrJAhXOoogKHXcACz0Q6AEINTAC#v=onepage&q=whitney design brand 04800&f=false

I recommend:

Koch 5620727 Braided Cotton/Polyest​er Blend Clothesline, 7/32 by 200 Feet, White $11. is not too much for this quality for something you'll make with some learning and some effort.


----------



## moe161

Sjlegrandma said:


> These are my latest rope bowls. I am making quite a few as Christmas gifts this year. I also made the boxes for them. The bowls are made using zig zag stitch on my sewing machine with cotton rope. Very very easy and quick.


Beautiful!!! How did you do the small coil under the laser wooden cut out and how were you able to attach it to the bowl?
Thanks so much. They really are lovely!


----------



## Sjlegrandma

moe161 said:


> Beautiful!!! How did you do the small coil under the laser wooden cut out and how were you able to attach it to the bowl?
> Thanks so much. They really are lovely!


Hard to describe in words. I finished off the zig zag then left a length of rope and cut off. I then coiled the rope by hand to about an inch and a half and straight stitched it across around the coil then I just glued it to the bowl if you need to you can zig zag at top of bowl. Hope that makes sense. So much easier to show someone!! That's just one of many ways to finish off the bowl.


----------



## LindaBlueCat

Oooh, I might be able to add an extra gift to each of my sisters' gifts! And maybe for my mom's sitters..... and the church ladies..... 

they are beautiful, and the leaf adds so much!


----------



## jenny lyn

beautiful, make a nice gift!


----------



## laceluvr

Sjlegrandma said:


> Hi, yes I just use a regular polyester thread. I change my machine needle quite often though as they do blunt. The time to change needles is when the upper thread starts to break regularly. They really are so easy, you can make one in 15 minutes and at the price I buy my rope they cost about $1 each. My kind of craft, quick, easy and cheap. I donate mine to the community gallery I volunteer at and we sell the biggest ones for $10 ea.


Thank you so much for the extra info about changing needles. Will definitely take your advice.


----------



## Annekeetje

Sjlegrandma said:


> The rope is 5mm and I buy it at Big W in hanks of 15m for $3:50 I can get 3 med size bowls out of it. I will post a picture so you can see what it looks like. Make sure you buy cotton rope as acrylic will damage your sewing machine.
> Hope that helps, Christine


Wonderful! This wil certainly help me to get the right materials. Thank you for your information and pictures :thumbup:


----------



## janielha

These are beautiful and not something you see all the time. Great work!


----------



## KnitNorth

Aren't you clever? Love them.


----------



## Rescue Mom

Beautiful! Would love to see a video of you making the bowls. Boxes are nice too. :thumbup:


----------



## Sjlegrandma

Rescue Mom said:


> Beautiful! Would love to see a video of you making the bowls. Boxes are nice too. :thumbup:


If you look back you will see people have put up various links to videos and other instructions or just google rope bowl tutorial and you will find them.

You will be waiting a long time to see me making one, like never going to happen!


----------



## moe161

Sjlegrandma said:


> Hard to describe in words. I finished off the zig zag then left a length of rope and cut off. I then coiled the rope by hand to about an inch and a half and straight stitched it across around the coil then I just glued it to the bowl if you need to you can zig zag at top of bowl. Hope that makes sense. So much easier to show someone!! That's just one of many ways to finish off the bowl.


Thanks so much for the reply! It makes perfect sense. I was telling my daughter about your bowls at Thanksgiving and we both are going to give it a try. Thanks again.


----------



## Colour wheel

They are absolutely lovely. Well done.


----------



## knitteerli

They are beautiful, functional, and would make great Christmas gifts. Santa, do you read me?


----------



## knitteerli

Do you have to alter the stitch length or tension to sew through the rope?


----------



## Sjlegrandma

knitteerli said:


> Do you have to alter the stitch length or tension to sew through the rope?


I don't alter the tension but do make the zig zag stitch a bit longer and wider. The stitch needs to go into the two pieces of rope as you coil it around.


----------



## craftymatt2

I love these, I use to make these back in the 90's, guess i will have another go, thank you for sharing


----------



## Cheryl1949

What size rope did you use; and where did you purchase it; I have found not that easy to find. Also do you need to use quilting thread or will any sewing thread do? Your bowls are just beautiful! Thank you.


----------



## Cheryl1949

What size rope did you use; and where did you purchase it; I have found not that easy to find. Also do you need to use quilting thread or will any sewing thread do? Your bowls are just beautiful! Thank you.


----------



## Sjlegrandma

Cheryl1949 said:


> What size rope did you use; and where did you purchase it; I have found not that easy to find. Also do you need to use quilting thread or will any sewing thread do? Your bowls are just beautiful! Thank you.


Hi, if you look back on page 2 I think of this thread you will see I posted photos of the rope. I just use ordinary cheap sewing thread. I bought my rope at Big W but I live in Australia so I have no idea where you would buy it. If you are really interested read back through all the posts as others have commented on where they bought rope etc.


----------



## Cheryl1949

I will reread the posts; thank you.


----------



## momcos

I love your bowls. Thanks for posting the type of rope you use. I'm not sure how my sewing machine would be able to zigzag threw the thickness of the rope.


----------



## momannette

I love them and am going to add them to my very long to do list!


----------

